

Ask HN: Free alternatives to ZOHO for custom emails - tejasm

Outlook.com recently announced that they&#x27;ll no longer be signing up for custom domain emails.  Gmail too stopped this in Dec.  ZOHO looks like the last man standing.  Are there any other alternatives?
======
salemh
I'd recommend you change the title to "Free alternatives to ZOHO for custom
email domains?" As I thought this was a template/campaign mailer question.

~~~
tejasm
Err... I don't see an edit option!

------
dueprocess
Yandex Mail. It's actually pretty good.

~~~
tejasm
didn't know it allowed custom emails. Thanks for the tip.

